# Natonal Beer Day 4-7-2016 (USA)



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 7, 2016)

I see lots of beer bottles and cans in photos, so it seems appropriate to ask members to post their photos of beer for National Beer Day. I'm not a big beer drinker, but I found three bottles out in my garage fridge, and along with my G1X II which is always at hand, I snapped three quick shots. My intent was not to capture stunning photos, just to kick off the session.


----------



## oscar10c (Apr 7, 2016)

Phantom Punch stout, made by Baxter Brewery in Lewiston, Maine. For you boxing fans out there, you'll understand the reference in the beer's name. Ali before he was Ali! By the way, the beer is outstanding. I hapened to be reading a book about boozing, so set up a quick photo to send to the brewery in appreciation of their product. Cheers, y'all.


----------



## JMZawodny (Apr 7, 2016)

I decided to try the Sweet Water IPA out of Atlanta GA. Why can't we have National Beer week or Month? Too many to try in just one day


----------

